# Islamabad: The Centaurus Corporate Complex



## NetworkPakistan

Designed by: W.S.Atkins & Patners
Status: Approved
Developers: Pak Gulf Company + Timimi Group
Contractors: N/A
Building Type: Shopping+Corporate+Residential+Entertainment
No. Of Towers: 4
Height: 37 / 21 / 21 / 25 Storeys
Floors Above Ground: N/A 
Floors Under Ground: N/A
Shopping Floors: N/A
Entertainment Floors: N/A
Appartment Floors: N/A
Office Floors: N/A
Parking Floors: N/A
Location: Jinnah Avenue, F8 Blue Area, Islamabad

Renderings:


















Courtesy: Islamabadcity.com

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## NetworkPakistan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NetworkPakistan

*Construction Pix July 2006*

This is the site office that is being constructed. Work has been going on here since 2months plus. This site office is a total steel structure will glass on the other side. I wuz unable to take the picture from the other side. The gaurd told me that the inauguration will be on 25th july, but since the site office could not be completed till now, the ceremony is being delayed again n again. Anyways I will visit the site office once it gets completed.







*Construction of seven-star hotel in Blue Area*
Engineer assures stability of building at all times

ISLAMABAD: Referring to high-rise building project of seven-star hotel in Blue Area, Islamabad, structure engineer Keith Shephard of world's leading architect firm, Atkins, said they had designed the building according to zone-4 standards to stand to earthquake of high intensity.

"We assure stability of the building at all times," Keith said while attending a briefing on multi-billion project in federal capital. He said they had the expertise to design and build structures in many countries of the world including Dubai, America, Britain, Japan, Malaysia and Saudi Arabia.

The team of architects comprising David Thomas, Hakim Khennochi and Paul Medhust who are on a visit to Islamabad, elaborated on the future of the project saying that it would comprise of 7-star deluxe hotel, shopping mall and apartments. "It will be a state of the art structure containing everything a human being would want for their living and that it would be a landmark for Pakistan," they said.

Jason termed all the technical features of the project as really amazing and almost all new to Pakistan, which include fire fighting system, fire proof door water feature and elevators. Sardar Tanveer Ilyas Khan CEO Pak Gulf Construction Co (Pvt) Ltd also attended a briefing given by Abdul Majeed Khan, GM Constructions, to the visiting team.

Source: The NEWS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NetworkPakistan

*Looking at the hotel building n helipad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NetworkPakistan

*View from Nazim-ud-Din Road*






Courtesy: Khuree

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neo

Great thread and pics NP!
Welcome to PFF and please post a lot of the architectural delight we're seeing around our cities these days!
Thanks :pff:


----------



## NetworkPakistan

*From Concept *






*To Reality *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NetworkPakistan

Courtesy: Khuree


*'Time ripe to invest in Pak'*

President General Pervez Musharraf on Thursday said Pakistan provides an ideal environment for investment and reiterated that it would be sustained to alleviate poverty through greater economic activity."It is the right time to invest in Pakistan," Musharraf said after performing the groundbreaking of Pakistan's first seven-star US$ 350 million hotel-cum-residential project - "The Centaurus."

The 3-year project is being executed by the Pakistan Gulf Construction Pvt Ltd (PGCL) Company at the cost of Rs6.6 billion, using the services of Messrs Atkins known in the construction world for its Burj-al-Arab project in Dubai. The Centaurus, a project of Al-Tamimi Group of Saudi Arabia and Sardar Group of Companies, will have, besides a 37-storey deluxe hotel, two 21- storey residential towers, a 25-storey corporate office complex, and a 5-storey shopping mall with parking for more than 2,000 vehicles.

Inviting the investors from across the world, Musharraf said Pakistan is pursuing a liberal foreign exchange regime with no limitation on remittances and provides a level playing field for foreign and local investors. He said, "We have opened all sectors of economy for investment and the scourge of red-tapism and bureaucratic delays are being done away with."

The President warned that he would not tolerate any bottlenecks in the way of investment."If there is any bottleneck, I will come to the help of the investor," he said. The President said greater investment in the country was also helping the country fight extremism and terrorism as these stem from poverty, lack of education and economic opportunities."We are grateful to the Al-Tamimi group which is helping us fight extremism in this way," he added.

President Musharraf said the policies of de-regulation; liberalization and privatisation have helped bring in more foreign direct investment. Interior Minister Aftab Ahmed Sherpao said the government has undertaken several projects in the federal capital and in three years time, 1000 five-star hotel rooms will be available. He said a number of budget hotels to cater to all segments of society would be built besides adding a series of recreational centres for the people.

CEO of PGCL Sardar Tanveer Ilyas said the structure complies with all the building codes of the CDA and can easily sustain an earthquake of 9.5 Richter scale. He appreciated President Musharraf's policies and vision that encouraged him to bring in the heavy investment and said the project will be an icon of Pakistan across the world."The project will provide thousands of direct and indirect jobs to both skilled and unskilled manpower,' he added.

President AJK Sardar Zulqurnain, Population and Welfare Minister Chaudhry Shahbaz Hussain and Chairman CDA Kamran Lashari also attended the ceremony.

Source: http://www.reedconstructiondata.com/index.asp?layout=articleXml&xmlId=502613982


----------



## NetworkPakistan

*Island project intact despite opposition* 
By Shamim-ur-Rahman

KARACHI, Oct 20: Resistance against the proposed Diamond City project, to be executed on the twin islands off Port Qasim, is building up as the Pakistan Fisherfolk Forum and representatives of other civil society organisations have constantly expressing their reservations, saying that the project will cast a negative impact on the economy and ecosystem of the country in general and of the Indus delta region in particular.

Describing the allotment of the two islands to a Dubai-based firm for developing a modern city, they believe the move is a gross violation of the historical right of the fishing communities and is bound to invite an environmental disaster.

At a representative gathering, held on Friday in a local hotel, they touched upon various aspects of the perceived negative impact of the controversial project.

According to speakers at the gathering, that 17 major and several minor creeks along with vast mangroves lands of Karachi, Thatta and Badin districts form the Indus delta. About 90 per cent of the population of this region depends on fishing and its related activities for livelihood.

The proposed settlement on the two islands will seriously damage the ecology and marine life due to the quantum increase in the urban discharges. Nearly 70 per cent of the total industry of Pakistan is located in Karachi, including the Bin Qasim industrial area and their untreated effluents are discharged in the Arabian Sea.

The Landhi Industrial Estate and Korangi Industrial Area discharge more than 23 million gallon per day (mgd) effluent into the mangrove mudflats of the Korangi Creek whereas thermal pollution is increasing due to the discharge from the Steel Mills directly into the Gharo Creek.

While the debate over the validity of the moves by Port Qasim Authority and Defence Housing Authority to give away the islands to the Dubai-based firm continues, it appeared that the city government has also supported the idea of developing the Diamond City.

In this context, fishermen community representatives referred to their meeting at the Governor&#8217;s House on February 23 this year to discuss the issues relating to the land ownership of one of the two islands, Bundal Island, and its future land use. Sindh governor, senior minister for excise and taxation, senior member of the Board of Revenue, member land utilization of the BoR, secretary local government, CDGK nazim, DCO Karachi, EDO and DO master plan and EDO revenue were among those who attended the meeting.

The senior member BoR had informed the meeting that Bundal Island, spread over an area of about 6,000 acres, was owned by the Sindh government of Sindh and at the time of the creation of the PQA, this island had not been included in its area of operation.

The meeting had also been informed that the PQA had given away 2,700 acres of land to the Pakistan Navy without any authority and that the DHA had also put of its claim on the land and had approached the president in this regard.

According to sources, Sindh governor had suggested a joint meeting of the PQA, Pakistan Navy, DHA and Sindh government to settle the issue of the ownership of the land. However, the senior minister for excise and taxation had maintained that Bundal Island had never been allotted to the PQA, which had not either the authority to give away the lands to Pakistan Navy or DHA. As such, there was no need to invite the PN or DHA to the meeting. Instead, he had suggested, that BoR should prepare a working paper, according to the sources.

The CDGK nazim was of the view that Bundal Island could be developed as an offshore economic hub of Pakistan. In support of this idea, EDO master plan offered preparing a land use plan for Bundal Island, and the idea had been appreciated by the governor.

The governor had said that such a development work should be undertaken after looking into taxation matters and whether the project was economically viable for international bidders. Sources claimed that the governor had also stated that the provincial government could assign this task to the city government.

At that meeting, it had been decided that the BoR will prepare a working paper on land title in chronological order; after an in-house discussion with the AG Sindh, secretary law and Sindh government, a clear cut stand of the provincial government will be submitted to the governor; the master plan group of offices will prepare a conceptual land-use plan of Bundal Island, which will include the possibility of establishing a diplomatic enclave, offshore financial district, hotels, recreational spots, water sports, residential area, etc.

Recently, the federal government has inked a contract with the UAE-based firm, Emaar, for developing the twin islands as a new city of international standard on the threshold of Port Qasim. The design of the proposed project will be prepared on the pattern of that of Dubai. The estimated cost of the mega project has been put at $43 billion.

The Pakistan Fisherfolk Forum strongly condemned this decision maintaining that it would devastate the local fishing communities by destroying the ecosystem and marine life, thus depriving thousands of fishermen of their livelihood. &#8220;This project is totally anti-human and illegitimate in its essence,&#8221; the PFF says, apprehending that the project would inflict poverty and hunger on eight million fishermen and their family members, historical inhabitants of coastal areas traditionally earning their livelihood along the Sindh coast.

The government&#8217;s point of view is that this project will create employment opportunities for local people.

In May 2006, Emaar had announced three real estate development projects in the cities of Islamabad and Karachi. The projects, involving a total investment of $2.4 billion, included a series of master planned communities and all three projects are expected to be completed in the next four-five years.

The two projects in Islamabad are the &#8216;Highlands&#8217; and &#8216;Canyon Views&#8217; with 1,500 acres of land existing between them, offering 9,000 luxury single-family town houses and villas. The Highlands is located within the Defence Housing Authority, Islamabad (DHA-I Phase 1 Extension) whereas Canyon Views project is located in the DHA-I Phase 2 Extension.

According to the official website of the group, the proposed project for Karachi is named as Crescent Bay. It is a 75- acre piece of land with construction featuring high and mid-rise towers for residential and commercial use, a shopping centre and a five-star beachfront hotel. The towers will house 4,000 residential apartments. Crescent Bay is located in Karachi&#8217;s DHA Phase-8 and in close proximity to the DHA Golf Course.

Meanwhile, newspapers have started carrying news stories on the Diamond City project, describing the deal as &#8216;non-transparent&#8217;. Some of the reports suggested that the chief minister had been kept unaware of the deal.

The PQA and the Emaar Group are likely to ink an agreement to initiate this joint venture providing 15,000 housing units and commercial facilities. The two islands will be connected with Defence Phase-8 through a 1.5-km-long bridge, cost of which will be a hefty sum of $50 million (approx. Rs3 billion). According to the plan, the Emaar Group would invest about $43 billion (Rs2,600 billion) over the next 13-16 years in the project.

Source: http://dawn.com/2006/10/21/local5.htm


----------



## Plasma

Some updates guys 
June 2007




Later in June

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Plasma

continuing from last post...










September





October

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Plasma

October again...













these are the latest updates available right now. 

Soon to be

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## solid snake

Looks awesome! When is the expected date of completion of the project?


----------



## Plasma

^^ End of 2010 Inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mean_bird

Latest updates

You can see the complete development history and lots of other skyscraper projects in pakistan and around the world on this site.

Source: Skyscrapercity.com->MehfilPakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BATMAN

My question to all those violent anti Musharraf political activist, incl. violent judiciary activists:
Is Zardari govt. has also intiated any projects of similar nature?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani

*As on 23rd October 2009:*








​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SecularHumanist

I have been following this project. Probably the greatest project in Pakistan at the moment because the construction pace is good. It will be good for Islamabad's skyline

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Centaurus construction in the background.


----------



## owais.usmani

*As on 25th November 2009:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SU-57E

good looking pictures...........
south asia should be known for these monuments not for poverty and terrorism..
agar bhagwan ne chaha or insaallah we can and we will do it..........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilesTogo

this is awesome....keep updating....


----------



## Awesome

I heard its going to be a 7 star hotel in the league with Burj al Arab. Probably the third after Burj al Arab and Emirates Palace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AliFarooq

Asim Aquil said:


> I heard its going to be a 7 star hotel in the league with Burj al Arab. Probably the third after Burj al Arab and Emirates Palace.



Yes and i think its going to be Concord hotel, but the hotel will be finished in 2012. The apartments and the mall will open in 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Coming along nice. I am eager to see the finish product. It's a awesome structure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Can't wait to see the master peice! guys any news on the skyscrappers in karachi near the sea line ?


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## owais.usmani

TOPGUN said:


> Can't wait to see the master peice! guys any news on the skyscrappers in karachi near the sea line ?



Well, the first one, *the 1947 tower* is done for good as *The Karachi Waterfront Project* of which the tower was a part of, was canceled by the *Limitless group*.

The second one, *the port tower complex*, is currently on hold and will most likely be canceled too due to lack of funds.


----------



## hazi

owais.usmani said:


> Well, the first one, *the 1947 tower* is done for good as *The Karachi Waterfront Project* of which the tower was a part of, was canceled by the *Limitless group*.
> 
> The second one, *the port tower complex*, is currently on hold and will most likely be canceled too due to lack of funds.



Thats a real shame. It seemed to be really good project, but with tough times come tough measures.

Just a quick question was this the one that was supposed to be built on the island in the shape of the pakistan flag?


----------



## SU-57E

keep on building these beauties... we are doing it and you should also do....
f*** the terrorists .. they cant derail us from development and take us to 1500's . we both have ability to have more than we are having now.. so pray that sanity prevails and every body gets what they want .............. i.e. allround development.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Correct me if I am wrong, but my understanding is that 63 Luxury apartments in this Complex were snapped up for around 1.2 Million Pound Sterling.


----------



## Omar1984

Updates:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

|OFFICIAL WEBSITE| The Centaurus - Islamabad Pakistan |The Identity of Pakistan|RESIDENCIA|MEGA MALL|CORPORATE COMPLEX|7 STAR HOTEL|PAK GULF CONSTRUCTION COMPANY (PVT) LTD|PGCL|CENTAURUS TOWER|

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani

*Pictures from 21st January 2010:*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aeri-Eye

> Correct me if I am wrong, but my understanding is that 63 Luxury apartments in this Complex were snapped up for around 1.2 Million Pound Sterling



Is that true?  

Can someone please confirm it?


----------



## fawwaxs

7 star hotel in Pakistan imagine  I am excited to see when it will be completed.


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Stealth

*In front of my Office lol looks pretty kool but one issue still thr is no sign of Last tower (with heli pad)*


----------



## TechLahore

Stealth said:


> *In front of my Office lol looks pretty kool but one issue still thr is no sign of Last tower (with heli pad)*



The plan was to complete the mall first, then the three towers and finally the hotel tower that you are referring to. Construction (piling) has now started on the hotel tower and it should inshaAllah be completed by the end of 2012 or early 2013. 

It will put Pakistan on the map, being only one of 4 7-star hotels in existence in the world. Two are in UAE and one in Italy.


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Creder

The irony, a seven star hotel where you could have put bread in the mouths of 7 million but i guess showing off to the world is more important


----------



## ameer219

> The irony, a seven star hotel where you could have put bread in the mouths of 7 million but i guess showing off to the world is more important



I guess to put bread in the mouths of 7 millions, some investments have to be made first, then getting enough money, and then we could further do more for the 7 millions, like putting them in a school, and having a good education and stuff.


----------



## Creder

ameer219 said:


> I guess to put bread in the mouths of 7 millions, some investments have to be made first, then getting enough money, and then we could further do more for the 7 millions, like putting them in a school, and having a good education and stuff.



the amount of money they're putting in this thing can be used to bailout various little businesses that are struggling to stay afloat, those farmers who feed this nation...build the transport infrastructure, it'd bring way more jobs..this hotel at most will serve as a clubhouse for foreign diplomats and government crooks.


----------



## TechLahore

Creder said:


> The irony, a seven star hotel where you could have put bread in the mouths of 7 million but i guess showing off to the world is more important



Very naive. The government of Pakistan is not investing this money. Private enterprises are. Are you suggesting that real estate companies disband this project and distribute the money amongst the poor? 

In the absence of your imaginary utopia, the next best thing is for private enterprise to spend money on projects that create construction, manufacturing and service jobs. How much of the cement and steel used in the $350M Centaurus will be flown in from Europe? None. It's all going to be done here in Pakistan. 

How many Americans, Europeans or other non-Pakistanis will be employed at the hundreds of shops, offices and the hotel? A handful if any. All these jobs are for Pakistanis. 

So I don't see what your gripe is. Unless you're a communist. In which case... tough.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FreekiN

When I go to Pakistan, I will try to stay at least one night in Centaurus. 

I better start saving my money. xD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Creder

TechLahore said:


> *Very naive.* The government of Pakistan is not investing this money. Private enterprises are. Are you suggesting that real estate companies disband this project and distribute the money amongst the poor?
> 
> *In the absence of your imaginary utopia*, the next best thing is for private enterprise to spend money on projects that create construction, manufacturing and service jobs. How much of the cement and steel used in the $350M Centaurus will be flown in from Europe? None. It's all going to be done here in Pakistan.
> 
> How many Americans, Europeans or other non-Pakistanis will be employed at the hundreds of shops, offices and the hotel? A handful if any. All these jobs are for Pakistanis.
> *
> So I don't see what your gripe is. Unless you're a communist*. In which case... tough.



your a thinktank member, id have thought of all the people on this web you guys were decent enough to start an argument without attacking the guy and actually presenting logical arguments.

With that being said,

I am not against the project, nor do i say that it wont be useful...and i dont say this because of the points you made...All the advantages of this hotel are more symbolic than material, it will create an environment of renewed confidence within islamabad that will entice the foreign companies to a confident and luxurious business environment. But thats where it ends, Islamabad is already the clubhouse for the high and mighty of Pakistan, and this venture is nothing more than that.


*In the absence of your imaginary utopia, the next best thing is for private enterprise to spend money on projects that create construction, manufacturing and service jobs. How much of the cement and steel used in the $350M Centaurus will be flown in from Europe? None. It's all going to be done here in Pakistan. 
*

As i mentioned in my post, there are much bigger and better projects that these companies can be involved in that will actually help pakistan. Our transport system is in ruins, these companies could bring in Pakistan the strong infrastructure of roads that is vital to any country. It would create more jobs, help the farmers get their stuff to the markets on time, reduce their costs, increase pakistan's government awareness within their own country, would prove to be a much valuable asset to the defense infrastructe within the country... bring people together...and yes it will also use steel from Pakistan.

*
So I don't see what your gripe is. Unless you're a communist*. In which case... tough. [/QUOTE]

I've lived in Islamabad, have my house there..but the stark difference thats evident when you crossover from faizabad is too much...for twin cities they have nothing in common, and same goes for the rest of the cities in pakistan. Im not a communist nor a fanboy


----------



## TechLahore

Creder said:


> your a thinktank member, id have thought of all the people on this web you guys were decent enough to start an argument without attacking the guy and actually presenting logical arguments.



Let's be fair here... I am not *attacking* anyone. The argument you were making is basically a communist argument, i.e. the government determines how all capital is spent and instead of private enterprise investing money as it deems fit, the money should be distributed to "feed" the poor. Look it up. This is a 100% communist argument. I genuinely think it is also naive. Why do you take this as a personal attack?




> I am not against the project, nor do i say that it wont be useful...and i dont say this because of the points you made...All the advantages of this hotel are more symbolic than material, it will create an environment of renewed confidence within islamabad that will entice the foreign companies to a confident and luxurious business environment. But thats where it ends, Islamabad is already the clubhouse for the high and mighty of Pakistan, and this venture is nothing more than that.



So the 1+M people that live in Islamabad are all ****** rich/"high and mighty"?

Will the "renewed confidence" in Islamabad's "business environment" that you concede the Centaurus will undoubtedly create involve jobs for the elite alone? There won't be jobs created for middle class and lower-income folks? 

If it pleases you, then yes, the Centaurus is nothing but a $350M "clubhouse" that will only employ billionaires - for the construction, upkeep, retail shops, hotel staff etc. All of them will be "high and mighty"...



> As i mentioned in my post, there are much bigger and better projects that these companies can be involved in that will actually help pakistan. Our transport system is in ruins, these companies could bring in Pakistan the strong infrastructure of roads that is vital to any country. It would create more jobs, help the farmers get their stuff to the markets on time, reduce their costs, increase pakistan's government awareness within their own country, would prove to be a much valuable asset to the defense infrastructe within the country... bring people together...and yes it will also use steel from Pakistan.



I am sorry, but I'm clearly missing something. I don't get where you're coming from. Here is how I see it:

1. This is a commercial project
2. The companies involved *chose* to put their money in it - they were not forced to do so
3. All the companies involved were driven by financial incentives - as they should be in a capitalist society - and probably evaluated other alternatives for their dollars. They concluded that the Centaurus project was the best use of their money.

What, then, is your argument? That they should have used their money for something more useful? Ok. Well, they didn't. It doesn't make the Centaurus a waste, or as you put it, a "clubhouse".

Please read your original post which made me respond in the first place. You presented two stark options. *Option 1:* Centaurus *Option 2:* Feeding 7 million people. This is not only a false choice, but as I originally said, if you genuinely believe that feeding 7 million people with corporate investment dollars was even an option, also naive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ameer219

> the amount of money they're putting in this thing can be used to bailout various little businesses that are struggling to stay afloat, those farmers who feed this nation...build the transport infrastructure, it'd bring way more jobs..this hotel at most will serve as a clubhouse for foreign diplomats and government crooks.



I am sure the government has other plans for that, but if I am not wrong, Pakistan's main income is its service sectors right?Maybe its trying to bring them back. Furthemore, with the bombings reducing gradually each day, its time Pakistan attract foreigners.


----------



## SHAMK9

NetworkPakistan said:


> *Looking at the hotel building n helipad*


wasnt it supposed to be the top of the tower

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## ajpirzada

SHAMK9 said:


> wasnt it supposed to be the top of the tower



what do you mean


----------



## SHAMK9

ajpirzada said:


> what do you mean[/QUO
> the top of the tower . why are they building it on the ground it was supposed to be on the 7 star hotel tower


----------



## ajpirzada

they havent even started that 7 Star hotel building. that little tiangle thing you are seeing is their marketing office.


----------



## TechLahore

ajpirzada said:


> they havent even started that 7 Star hotel building. that little tiangle thing you are seeing is their marketing office.



They have started it... end 2012 completion. They are working on piling right now. inshaAllah this will be a magnificent structure when it is completed... by far, the most remarkable modern structure in South Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Centaurus to be a milestone for Pak economic prosperity: Abdullah Gul ​*
ISLAMABAD, Apr 1 (APP): Turkish President Abdullah Gul Thursday lauded the under-construction mixed-use project of The Centaurus and described it as a milestone towards economic prosperity of brother Islamic country.He expressed these views in a meeting with Sardar Tanvir Ilyas Khan, President Pak-Gulf Construction Limited, a joint venture of Al Tamimi (Saudi Arabia) and Sardar Builders (Pakistan) executing the multi-billion project, who called on the visiting President here, said a press release.

The Turkish President said it was pleasing that such a gigantic project is being executed with full pace in Pakistan and assured for all out cooperation for the interior designing of The Centaurus to be executed by a Turkish firm.
Pak-Gulf had signed an agreement with Turkish firm for interior designing the complex.

Abdullah Gul also offered Pak-Gulf to invest capital in Turkey as well and assured for maximum cooperation in this regard.

President Pak-Gulf thanked Turkish President and said his visit to Pakistan along with his business delegation will strengthen trade ties between two brotherly states. 

He said Centaurus will be an icon in Islamabad and will usher a new era in economic sector, adding that the interest shown by Turkish President and business delegation is pleasant gesture for Pakistan&#8217;s business community.

The Complex comprises a five-storey shopping mall, two 28-storeys each luxurious apartment towers, a 28-storey corporate tower and a 37-storey seven star hotel. 

PGCL has already engaged the world renowned companies Atkins as project designer, China State Construction Eng. Corp. main contractor for the construction. The complex is designed by Atkins, whose portfolio includes the Burj Al Arab and Jumeirah Beach Hotel in Dubai, and the Bahrain World Trade Center in Bahrain.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SHAMK9

this project is taking forever to complete


----------



## T-Faz

SHAMK9 said:


> this project is taking forever to complete



High rises do take some time because of various intervals in between in regards to planning, execution and finance. Only place where things were done quickly was Dubai but look what happened there.

Old case of more money than brains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Creder

TechLahore said:


> They have started it... end 2012 completion. They are working on piling right now. inshaAllah this will be a magnificent structure when it is completed... by far, the most remarkable modern structure in South Asia.



Hey man i was wondering if you had any info on the projects in karachi, especially the port tower ?

I wanted to make a thread about these projects but dont have any documents and what-not...do you have any sources ?


----------



## mean_bird

Creder said:


> Hey man i was wondering if you had any info on the projects in karachi, especially the port tower ?
> 
> I wanted to make a thread about these projects but dont have any documents and what-not...do you have any sources ?



You can find all details of all these projects on this site

Mehfil Pakistan - SkyscraperCity

some updated pics from the same site

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

update 25th may

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## irfan wazir

very good job yar keep it up


----------



## Realist

How many jobs will be created by this?


----------



## Peregrine

Hi
i hope i will be able to see it from inside on it's inauguration day, my only concern for ISB is the rapid deforestation, it would be great if Government of Pakistan can take notice of this, without greenery ISB is nothing.


----------



## Evil Flare

Why this Project is standstill .....


----------



## TechLahore

^^ Several thousand. Not only is this going to employ thousands of constructin workers for multiple years, eventually once the shops in this mall come online and the hotel is completed, there will be a few thousand service jobs directly associated with the Centaurus. The offices in this building will be higher end businesses like IT companies, banks and others. These will all employ educated, middle class professionals. The storefronts will obviously hire somewhat less educated people, so in general, a plethora of jobs of various types will be created.


----------



## Realist

Thats good. I would hate for it to become a white elephant.


----------



## TechLahore

Aamir Zia said:


> Why this Project is standstill .....



Based on what are you saying this? Construction activity is proceeding at a very brisk pace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Windjammer

Aamir Zia said:


> Why this Project is standstill .....



Apparently 16 flours have been completed and the Hotel opening ceremony is scheduled for 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Windjammer said:


> YouTube - Islamabad



wow alot of construction in pakistan mashallah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

SHAMK9 said:


> wow alot of construction in pakistan mashallah


----------



## Durrak

MASHAH ALLAH


----------



## TOPGUN

Mashallah very good news hopeing for the best


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## Areesh

Great...


----------



## nomi007

good induction in Islamabad beauty


----------



## Rafi




----------



## Frankenstein

the three towers are completed, but the fouth one (the largest one) will take another couple of years, but there was a rumor that the fourth tower is on hold due to lack of funds, but I hope its fake


----------



## Karachiite

Its not the funds but the CAA people that have objected to it. I think they were going to redesign the hotel tower but rumors are that hotel tower is going to be under construction in like June.


----------



## no_koadsheding_plz

there is a pretty lengthy thrread on thistopic,,
ISLAMABAD | The Centaurus | Mixed Use | 41 + 32 + 32 + 32 Flrs| ~200m | ~650ft | U/C - SkyscraperCity

yes caa objected to its height,, i could not find the source however i too have read that in news quite long ago


----------



## Frankenstein

But I love the fourth tower  , together with the fourth tower it looks like its written Allah in Arabic







looked beautiful!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baqai

To bump up this thread, the place would be opening on Eid this year. I might be able to get you guys some nice pictures soon as my team will be involved in a certain area of the mall


----------



## Baby Leone

ny new updates & latest pics?

do the completed building of centaurus hav becomes the taller than the tallest building in Pakistan Ocean Towers Karachi?


----------



## SHAMK9

Mr Javed said:


> ny new updates & latest pics?
> 
> do the completed building of centaurus hav becomes the taller than the tallest building in Pakistan Ocean Towers Karachi?


the centaurus (altogether), when completed would be the tallest building in pakistan until bahria icon tower tops out, the piling work on the hotel tower is almost done and it will be rising very soon, the mall is being completed at full speed.


----------



## Big Boss

Why its taking so long to complete this simple project??????


----------



## SHAMK9

Big Boss said:


> Why its taking so long to complete this simple project??????


many factors involved in this project, 1st: project was started in musharraf era, 2nd: cda wouldnt let them build it, 3rd: zardari government came in power and the 3 towers were 2 floors above ground, 4th: now the 3 corporate towers are topped out and the CAA wouldnt let them build the hotel tower due to height restrictions, they took it to court and result came in the hotel tower's favour, piling is almost completed and hotel tower will rise soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

> 1st: project was started in musharraf era



It may have made more sense if you had stated ' it got delayed because Musharraf is not incharge any more'

How come starting can be the reason of delay!!!

BTW.. when you start a building its major work is planning, design & detailed engineering, while foundation work consume most of finances. structure above the ground, goes faster.


----------



## A1Kaid

It looks beautiful because British co Atkins has designed it, some of their work is marvelous.


----------



## MM_Haider

abb bana bhi chuko yaar...


----------



## khanboy007

i've heard that there is a restaurant opening instead of the helipad ? is that true?


----------



## Edevelop

Since you are new here, i would recommend you to check out this page as well:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/28647-development-pakistan-97.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

still the tower is at the same place no progress its being one year tht it is on the same level why?


----------



## Stealth

is mulk may jab koi cheez ban rahe hogi tu sab kutay jinka na leena hey na dena apni guseereenay ke kooshish kareengay ... salay 3 saal may aglon may Burj khalifa khare kardi hey ye **** kay bachay abhe tak 40 mazil ke building nahe khare karsakay...


----------



## mjnaushad

stealth....its eid....chill.


----------



## Baby Leone

Stealth said:


> is mulk may jab koi cheez ban rahe hogi tu sab kutay jinka na leena hey na dena apni guseereenay ke kooshish kareengay ... salay 3 saal may aglon may Burj khalifa khare kardi hey ye **** kay bachay abhe tak 40 mazil ke building nahe khare karsakay...



Its actually Govt problem.....not builders or engineers it should be open in 2010 but u know current govt is without any vision....


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## Windjammer

Coming on beautifully, wonder if they are still going ahead with the helipad. ??


----------



## A.Rafay

*The Centaurus Mega Mall - FLOOR PLAN*





















*Following are the brands in The Centaurus Mega Mall*


----------



## Rocky rock

Isn't this project taking too long to get complete? i heard the work was stop for some time? was that due to financial prob or what?


----------



## A.Rafay

Windjammer said:


> Coming on beautifully, wonder if they are still going ahead with the helipad. ??



THE HELI pad is not on top of these three towers, its on the Hotel Tower of Centaurus, the bigger tower of them all peak shaped its still under construction.

Hotel tower site pics, pile work is going on.


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Centaurus mall is opening on 17th February 2013


----------



## MM_Haider

where is fourth tower?


----------



## cloud_9

^^ I think it's being done in a phased manner....first the mall then the first tower(note the cladding on the 1st tower) then the rest of the towers and the hotel tower.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

MM_Haider said:


> where is fourth tower?



Under construction. First three towers are completed. Mall would be opened tomorrow. Hotel tower is also under construction. Construction is at a reasonable pace right now. It got slow 2 years ago when Marriot was attacked.

By the way this mall is really good. Best brands are opening there outlets there and it is definitely going to be a mall of international standard. Best mall of Pakistan for sure.


----------



## Jango

If you pass by centaurus, you can see the stores and their logos inside and finishing touches being applied.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xracer

Finally


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

wonderful development, sure will increase profile of skyline.


----------



## khanboy007

today is the 17th, can we get some cool pics of todays inauguration !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

*Centaurus Luxury Apartment. My Honeymoon Suite. *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## A.Rafay

khanboy007 said:


> today is the 17th, can we get some cool pics of todays inauguration !!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Windjammer said:


> *Centaurus Luxury Apartment. My Honeymoon Suite. *



Control paaa G


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Design changed


----------



## SQ8

SHAMK9 said:


> Design changed



The design changed because they screwed up with the air-con system.among other things

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

SHAMK9 said:


> Design changed



what da?

why this, what happened to the pointy tower concept, it was more slick






looks like zulfeqar mirza holding kitab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

I like the new one better, it looks much more modern and futuristic.


----------

